# Blockbuster starting online DVD rental



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Perhaps this is old news, but Blockbuster is starting an online DVD rental system that runs almost exactly in the same fashion as Netflix.

I signed up for a 30 day free trial (use code COOPER) and will let you know how it compares. The price is definately cheaper (17.99 vs 21.99 for a 3 at a time rental) I think this includes two free in-store rentals per month as well.

Anybody else use the service? I'm trying to delve deeper into the catalog to see how they compare, but thus far anything I've searched for on Netflix that wasn't available isn't available on Blockbuster either and vice versa.

Netflix gives me a 1 day turnaround time if I want it. Be interesting to see how Blockbuster fares in this regard as well.


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

I've had the Blockbuster Movie Pass since they first offered it (was the DVD Pass then). Since I live quite close to my local Blockbuster, I prefer to go in on Tuesdays and get new releases the day they come out. If there was no store near me I would definately use an online rental service.

I think it is a great idea, they now have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Hmmm, after looking it over for a bit, one main thing to consider is that Blockbuster has P&S movies in their collection, while Netflix mostly carries widescreen.


----------

